# Sondcraft Powerpad



## avkid (Jun 16, 2004)

has anybody used a Soundcraft Spirit Powerpad, if so is it worth buying as my first mixer?


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 16, 2004)

There's really no way to even come close to providing an educated response to this unless you describe what you plan to do with the mixer:

Application (where)
Input Types (mics, music...)
Total Inputs

Looking at the picture, this thing is for a small and low key thing, it's rather basic looking. If you have any prosound or larger application goals, the console doesn't realy resemble anything formidably sized...


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 16, 2004)

What would you do if noone offered any comments but all voted for don't know?


----------



## avkid (Jun 17, 2004)

be disappointed


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 17, 2004)

OK - so let me ask you this:

What are you looking for in a sound board? 

i.e., how many channels, aux, FX outs etc.

Have you checked out the specs on the powerpad and compared them to other desks that would also meet your needs?

If so, why have you singled out the powerpad over the others?


----------



## avkid (Jun 17, 2004)

reliability, at least 4 inputs, and at least 2 channels, under $200


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 17, 2004)

Mackie has a couple of 12 channel mixers, but I suspect they're out of your price range.

The big question is what do you plan to do with it (concerts, playback, etc)?

As I said above, I don't think the Soundcraft is a worthwhile investment fi you plan to learn from it.


----------



## avkid (Jun 18, 2004)

awards ceremonies ,usually 1 mic and small concerts


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 18, 2004)

It owuld certainly work for a 1 or 2 mic speaker & podium deal, but, beyond that I don't seen teh thing as being that useful.


----------



## halojen (Jun 21, 2004)

bdesmond said:


> As I said above, I don't think the Soundcraft is a worthwhile investment fi you plan to learn from it.


i did most of my very important initial "learning" with the spirit range brochures - the Folio range *especially*. i owe an unbelievable amount to their resources.
the only thing that could be bad to learn from them is the subgrouping because it is different from how everyone else does it.

it has been a fair few years since i lay in bed studiying every detail if the Folio range,
- but -
have you looked at the Spirit F1?
from memory that would be good first mixer.

maybe a slight bit over-featured for your needs but, who knows, maybe youll move up to bigger things.


----------



## halojen (Jun 21, 2004)

o sorry bdesmond
i thought you said "a soundcraft" not "the".


----------



## ccfan213 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have never used that board, but i have used the soundcraft LX7, it is much too big for your purposes, 36 channel, but as far as reliabiliy and ease of use go, i didnt have any problems with it. you would probably be better off going with a 12 channel mixer though, it would give you more versatility in use and in the long run would probably be a better investment.


----------



## halojen (Jun 22, 2004)

yea youd be suprised at how many more channels you will need than what you first thought you would.
we got a 16 (no stereo channels) for my school thinking that would be plenty
but with 6 used up for the minidisc player, the cd player, and the computer they ran out quite fast. i even had to submix with a 6 channel mixer one time.


----------

